# Seiko 5 sports SNZF17K1



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Looking at purchasing a SNZF17K1 pre owned and curious to know what an acceptable price would be

not sure if I can ask such questions here


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Mr. Toast, and welcome to the forum. The Seiko SNZF17 is also known as the Sea Urchin, and there have been several different colour ways. The rarest are the blue and orange versions, closely followed by the white. The Black is still available I think, and the Pepsi bezelled version is definitely still available. They have a display back and all have the 7S36 auto movement. You should be looking at £60-80 for a used 17 which is the black version, the 11 is the white, 13 the blue and 19 the orange. These last three are very hard to find and will cost a lot more.

The blue and orange versions from my collection...










EDIT: Both the Pepsi (15) and black (17) are available new from Creation Watches in various strap/bracelet versions and the choice of K1 (made outside Japan) or J1 (made in Japan) at just over £100. The J1s are slightly more than the K1s, but the build quality is the same. The J1s say Made in Japan on the dial.


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Many thanks, it's a black faced one I am looking at and the price you say matches what I though and what I was prepared to pay

thanks


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Really tempted to push the button and buy a new one, will be my first automatic

my only other watch at present is a Casio edifice

can anyone else recommend a better but at this price point before I do?


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

I have just got into watches and my first new one was a SKX007J1 from creation, I decided I wanted the made in Japan one even though after reading on various sites it appear that it's 50/50 wether they are better built than the K version or not.

i can say that everything went smoothly with purchasing from them and even though I had to pay 20% vat and a charge for collecting it it still worked out the cheapest option to buy from here.


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Robti said:


> I have just got into watches and my first new one was a SKX007J1 from creation, I decided I wanted the made in Japan one even though after reading on various sites it appear that it's 50/50 wether they are better built than the K version or not.
> 
> i can say that everything went smoothly with purchasing from them and even though I had to pay 20% vat and a charge for collecting it it still worked out the cheapest option to buy from here.


 Would love the 007, and can afford it from them but if I got stung by the tax I couldn't justify it hence looking at the sea urchin


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

MrToast said:


> Would love the 007, and can afford it from them but if I got stung by the tax I couldn't justify it hence looking at the sea urchin


 On the 007J1 I had to pay a total of £26 on top so still cheap, although they mark the value on the parcel now it's still marked down, well at least it was on mine so you don't pay on the full amount


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Robti said:


> On the 007J1 I had to pay a total of £26 on top so still cheap, although they mark the value on the parcel now it's still marked down, well at least it was on mine so you don't pay on the full amount


 Out of curiosity what was it marked down too

thanks


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

MrToast said:


> Out of curiosity what was it marked down too
> 
> thanks


 Sorry I can't remember and can't work it out at the moment, I had to pay £17 duty and the total to dhl was £26 so £9 charges

so the duty was 20% of the total amount declared, all I can remember was that they had in the past marked the parcel as measuring instruments and in my case this was the same for my watch.

so I think my 007 was £174 on their site when I bought it so only £200 so still cheap

oops £85 would mean paying £17 @ 20%


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's input and help

well I bit the bullet and just ordered a SNZF17K1


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one! Was that from Creation? Is it brand new? Can't wait to see the pics.

In case you haven't seen it yet...but I'm sure you must have done, here's the display back...this is the blue version I have which is a J1 and says Made in Japan on the dial and the back.


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nice one! Was that from Creation? Is it brand new? Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it yet...but I'm sure you must have done, here's the display back...this is the blue version I have which is a J1 and says Made in Japan on the dial and the back.


 Hi, yes it was from creation and new, I am prepared for the import tax, looking forward to get my my first automatic

next inline is an orient mako


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Even if you get stung for VAT, it's still a great watch for the money. Looking forward to some cool pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Even if you get stung for VAT, it's still a great watch for the money. Looking forward to some cool pics! :thumbsup:


 Will post pics when turns up


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Yet another question, if I was to replace the strap for a NATO style strap would I be looking at 22mm or a 20mm

thanks


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

22mm lug width. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> 22mm lug width. :thumbsup:


 Thought so, thanks again


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Nato? Nooooooooooooooooo! mine is on a very nice leather Pav-strap :thumbsup:

Fox.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe it's going swimming…


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Well ordered on Saturday, update on there site says

Order statusHLProcessing4

No emails regarding despatch yet


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Just been hit with a £20 bill from dhl


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MrToast said:


> Just been hit with a £20 bill from dhl


 ......But do you like the watch.....? :laugh:


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ......But do you like the watch.....? :laugh:


 I don't know I haven't got it get, got a text from dhl telling me to stump up £20 before delivery


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MrToast said:


> I don't know I haven't got it get, got a text from dhl telling me to stump up £20 before delivery


 Ouch.....but A. You wouldn't have been able to buy it in any high street store here, and B. It's still great VFM for a 23 jewel auto....you're gonna love it when it arrives..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ouch.....but A. You wouldn't have been able to buy it in any high street store here, and B. It's still great VFM for a 23 jewel auto....you're gonna love it when it arrives..... :thumbsup:


 It is down for delivery mondayMonday


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MrToast said:


> It is down for delivery mondayMonday


 You'll love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

It's still worth it even with the charges, remember dhl takes a good chunk of that for charges for collecting the vat


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Robti said:


> It's still worth it even with the charges, remember dhl takes a good chunk of that for charges for collecting the vat


 I wanted the watch itself so i don't mind paying for it, currently just cleared customs at Heathrow


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Out for delivery :thumbs_up:


----------



## Mike2795647 (Feb 13, 2017)

Was it worth the wait? Very tempted by one of these. I had a Monster about a year ago and loved it, I've since moved it on but need a nice Seiko for my small collection


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Out of interest, would opting for slow-boat Royal Mail delivery reduce the chances of being charged VAT when ordering from Creation?


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

MrToast said:


> Out for delivery :thumbs_up:


 Did it arrive ok,how do you like it?


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

sjb said:


> Did it arrive ok,how do you like it?


 Love it, swapped the strap for a NATO, got charged import tax, butbim very happy with it


----------

